# im new, hello



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

well im from spain i have a 200sx '97 and im powering the engine, i only have the chip, but i want to reach 300hp...

i have:
mille migglia wheels
koni shocks
apex springs
apr aluminium spoiler
and jvc KD-MX2900R

see ya


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome to the site! If you can, post some pictures of the car in the Member's Rides section - I'm sure we'd all like to see it!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Bienvenue! I dont have a drop of Spanish in me.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

¿Quien hables español? (I think that's how you say it..) ¡Bienvenidos!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

good intent ranex, but i cant understand u,  

i speak a bit of english, but no much...

i dont have recent pics...

i have this... only with shocks and springs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mmmmm... S14... Nice car, man!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

thx samo!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Recuerde que las 200SX's en los Estados Unidos estan differente que los 200SX's en Europa. Alli la 200SX es un 'S' (13,14...), aqui es un 'B'(13,14....). Personalmente, prefero las 'S' contra de los B. Pero no tengo dinero para la 'S'. En Europa el pris pasa la 'S' esta, casi, la misma cosa de las pris aqui para la 'B'.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Um....so are you calling my car a cheap piece of crap??? 

By the way, is that pic WITH the shocks and LOWERing springs? It looks kinda high.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

yes andre, with koni shocks and apex -35mm springs, but only lowering 15mm + -

sethwas gracias por escribir en español pero los demas no se enteraran de q hablamos...

s, b, idont know, but i know that my nissan s14a has 200hp like the australian 200sx and know the engine name "sr20det"

is that correct?

in spain no exist the ka24de engine (us 240sx)


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Welcome, nice S14


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

welcome, i'm new here too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm new to this site too... But I'm sure all the SR20 forum guys/gals know me already! 

Ben


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi, I own a 200SX (Euro Spec) with SR20DET-engine.

If you want to reach 300 hp you don't need a chip. In fact, I know a guy, who was promised +45hp by a chip and who had only +23hp due to higher boost.

To reach 300hp, you'll need a better intercooler (from S15 i.e.), a new exhaust system from Turbo (i.e. Blitz NUR Spec). That'll bring about 30-40hp.

Then, you'll have to raise your boost from 0,5 Bar to 1,0 Bar. Then you are at about 270hp at least.

You'll get the last 30 hp by installing a FCR.

If you speak German, I refer you to somebody who knows a lot about the SR20DET....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

welcome all of you. If you all need anything let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

thx to all

i already have the chip(addiprom from giwasa) and want to install the audi rs2 intercooler or hand made...

want a giwasa turbo boost too

the mechanic tell me more than 270hp

i dont know german


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

where i can read about garret t28 stock boost???

thx


----------

